# Norton 3x vs. 'Premium' Sandpaper



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I went to get more sanding sheets and found no Norton 3x. Instead they had Norton 'premium'. Is this 3x with a new name? I'm pretty much hooked on the 3x and hate to change.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I just switched to Abranet for my ROS. I doubt I'll go back to Norton for that. I sure wish I could find some 8" or 10" disks with velcro though. Sorry I can't help you on the Premium.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

cr1, ????


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

I've had good luck with this place doc.
http://www.industrialabrasives.com/
It doesn't cost an arm & a leg, and wears like iron.
Good luck.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Woodwrecker, Does it cut/sand as quickly as the Norton 3x?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

UPDATE: Went to Woodcraft today and they have Norton 3x so maybe the Norton 'premium' is their big box label ? Confusing huh?


----------



## DCarrier (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Norton 3x. I don't think premium is the same.

I've found nothing better at all and I've tried a lot of different papers. It's stocked at woodcraft, but like most everything they sell it's expensive. Peechtree directly or via Amazon is the best deal I've found. About 31 bucks for 50 discs.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

don, I've been a big fan of 3x but I bought a 'sampler' of Abranet discs today (35 discs for $35). The grits are 80 to 600. I spent the afternoon sanding some Jatoba (really hard) and I think I may be an abranet convert! Thet sand FAST like 3x but they don't pick up any debris (never needed my crepe cleaner). My sander is connected to my dust collector and the discs stayed really clean and show NO signs of wear yet. They are definately worth a try. Thank Rance for turning me on to these. I'm going to see if someone has already reviewed Abranet discs.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

A WC employee friend of mine uses LOTS of Abranet and gets his online. I'll try to find out where. WC only sells the small packs. You should check out Klingspor.com also. They have good paper too. As good as 3x IMO.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Klingspor VD900 series recently rated equal to the Norton 3x, and at a better price. The article was in Fine woodworking magazine.
You can buy them at Woodworkingshop.com


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm an Abranet convert for sure now that I've been using it for the past 2 days. I no longer hate sanding. I hate to admit it but this stuff is much better than Norton 3x.


----------



## CedarSlayer (Apr 2, 2009)

To answer the original post,
I purchased a deeply discounted bundle of Norton 3X from Peachtree http://www.ptreeusa.com/index.htm. When it came in the boxes of 20 sheets said PREMIUM, but the sheets say 3x. It could be that the 5x label confuses or the relative term of 3x confuses over the long term so they are rebranding.

Continuing the thread,

I do like Supergrit. I buy most of my ceramic belts from them. http://www.supergrit.com/products/products_belts-ceramic.asp

Ceramic belts are tough. If you want to make a sanding tool such as a block that will hold up, use a section cut from a ceramic belt.

When using Norton 3X on wood, I find that I can clap the sandpaper with a block of wood or against wood, like you would a chalkboard eraser. This does a great job of cleaning the Norton 3x. It also works well on the White Mirka Abraisive PSA rolls.

Bob


----------

